# Georgia Business Owner Requires all Employees be armed



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After each employee gets their carry license, business owner of Lance Toland Associates presents them with the Taurus Judge. Watching the video clip, he doesn't require them to carry the Judge as there are more effective weapons, but its the thought that counts!

Good job Mr Toland!

Business owner requiring all employees to be armed | www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's about time employers look after employees .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I do miss Georgia


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice concept.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Scroll down the page on the link and read about the Waffke a House waitress who almost killed her manager by putting Meth in his coffee.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Inside the small Georgia town of Kennesaw, where EVERYONE is armed | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Allowed to carry at work AND a free piece? Sign me up!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow - never see that here but i applaud.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can carry at my place of business but sent the link to my owner. Maybe he will take the hint and buy everyone a pistol. ::rambo::


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm only marginally concerned with the fact that he's choosing a single model, a Taurus Judge, as the only option for a carry weapon.
It didn't specifically state that the employees couldn't carry their own.
It did say that most of his employees are women. I can't speak from personal experience, but how difficult would a .410 shell be to fire our of a handgun for a smaller framed person?
I know there are ladies that prefer the larger calibers, and they know how to handle them. But is a "one size fits all" shotgun shell solution the best way to go here?

In any case, I applaud him for instituting a security policy that absolutely *will* keep them safer.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Cool, are the they hiring?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I took it that he supplied a judge if they chose to use it but that they could carry anything they wanted (from their own funds). Gotta love Georgia. I must say since moving here I'm finding my county as extremely gun friendly.

1895gunner


----------

